# [EVDL] Pride Mobility scooter motor short.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----Open wire between field winding and one of the brushes or from wire
to field winding, or in field winding . In my experience the first is most
likely, but if the field winding is two coils with a twisted and soldered
joint I have had those fail too. least likely is a broken wire in the middle
of the field coil but that sometimes happens too. They can be repaired quite
often.
Regards, Dennis
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Thu, Dec 9, 2010 at 6:57 PM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Ok I don't know that much about series motors but I ruled out everything
> > but the motor. Tested the controller which is 24vdc with a series scooter
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a suspicion that it was a broken wire when I saw the motor move when the contactor closed and the scooter jerks to a stop and the wires into the motor flex violently. It's only a matter of time untill the small wires used in these scooters fail. I simply pulled on the black wire and all holding it in place was insulation. Lawrence Rhodes.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Problem fixed. Design flaw. Flexing of the main motor wires when starting and stopping. Solution extending wiring harness & putting in an S curve in the wires to absorb the strain. Both out of the controller and into the motor. Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Way to Go Lawrence!
I should perhaps have mentioned a flexing or stress point is more
likely to fail. Sounds like you cured that design flaw. You might
specifically inspect the motor mounting system and see if rubber grommets
have dried and shriveled allowing extra motion by the motor and contributing
to shortened wire life or anything like that.
Regards
Dennis Miles
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On Sat, Dec 11, 2010 at 6:41 PM, Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> > Problem fixed. Design flaw. Flexing of the main motor wires when starting
> > and stopping. Solution extending wiring harness & putting in an S curve in
> ...


----------

